# What the heck is going on with our plants....



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2020)

with our plants? Two weeks ago, we’ve had them 4 months, they were flowering and so very pretty. We water them once a day. And now, they look like this. Too much water, not enough water? We are losing them real quick. Any ideas or thoughts on this?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm sorry, but they're in such poor condition, I'm having a hard time ascertaining the variety.

Did you by chance over-fertilize them?


----------



## Judycat (Jul 12, 2020)

Too much water. Plants don't need water every day. Roots begin to rot.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2020)

Too much sunlight,   or maybe insects (mites)  ??


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 12, 2020)

I think it is to much water. If you used potting soil right from the bag it might have been to heavy. If its not to much trouble I would take them out and add new soil with some sand to lighten it up. If the soil you removed is very wet and has a bit of a sour smell it definitely was   to much watering. I assume their are drainage holes in the bottom of the pots.
I don't know how much heat you have had where you live but if it is very hot they may have cooked against the hot foundation. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 12, 2020)

Buying plants from a nursery and have them do poorly is common.

Don't kid yourself. Even nurseries have problems. They only show the ones that sell in great condition.

I'm guessing too much light. Nurseries and greenhouses never use full sun. Always filtered light. Try moving one to an eastern exposure and see how it does.

Also after blooming plants go through a rest period. They make a comeback when conditions are right again if you keep them in good shape.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2020)

Pappy are they New Guinea impatiens?

I would go with too much water and heat.

Try moving them under the patio cover for a few weeks and see if they perk up.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Too much direct sun.?

In a pot, they do need water frequently, but also, they tend to die out, no matter what.

I would try moving them to a shady spot for a few days, to see if they revive or not.

Cut off dead blooms and leaves, as soon as they go by.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 12, 2020)

My thought is the same as some.......they look like succulents.......too much water, maybe too hot and too much sun if they're in a full sun location.
Have you ever had these before.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy are they New Guinea impatiens?
> 
> I would go with too much water and heat.
> 
> Try moving them under the patio cover for a few weeks and see if they perk up.


They do look like New Guinea impatiens.  If that's the case put them in the shade.  My neighbour across the street has impatiens growing beautifully in full shade in a northern exposure.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2020)

The intense summer heat is just brutal on plants down here  ...     I have  screening  and some bamboo shading on my SE facing patio,  and that helps some.
Also,   I was told to spray the leaves  of plants and mist everything daily,  and go easy on regular watering of the soil.


----------



## gennie (Jul 12, 2020)

I use one of these to keep tabs on water situation in my plants in pots.  Inexpensive and easy to use

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTLGKSQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

They look burned.
The New Guinea impatience can tolerate more sun than the every day kind, but not that much more. The light background is reflecting even more light.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

They look like I feel in this summer heat.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> They look burned.
> The New Guinea impatience can tolerate more sun than the every day kind, but not that much more. The light background is reflecting even more light.


That is my reaction as well. I would at least get them away from that wall.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2020)

I don’t know one flower from another, but here is a picture of them. We’ve had 2 weeks of over 90 degree weather and maybe it is too much sun. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)

@Pappy    I think you are guilty of wetting your plants!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pappy said:


> with our plants? Two weeks ago, we’ve had them 4 months, they were flowering and so very pretty. We water them once a day. And now, they look like this. Too much water, not enough water? We are losing them real quick. Any ideas or thoughts on this?
> 
> View attachment 113306View attachment 113307


I had this plant in the ground and with 100 weather they were not over water.  All of them died while plants next to them were fine.  It is probably the wrong soil mix for them.  But make sure you have drainage holes in all your pots as well.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @Pappy    I think you are guilty of wetting your plants!


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm going with New Guinea Impatiens. And although they will tolerate up to 1/2 day full sun, that is based on *temperate climate zones,* not the kind of harsh full sun that Florida and California receive. In our summers that's more like 1/4 day of full sun.

They are generally considered annuals and although can be perennials in zones 10-12, they are not long-lived plants. 

This article gives extensive care and feeding instructions. It does leave out an important point, however: NGIs are very sensitive to salts in the water. When grown in containers it's recommended to flush them out at least once a week or every two weeks.

HTH!
New Guinea Impatiens Plant Profile


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Too much water. Plants don't need water every day. Roots begin to rot.


That’s right. Too much water. Plants need drying out in between or they can  get root rot.
Too much sun for the type of flower.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 13, 2020)

I can tell y’all from the school of hard knocks that any New Guinea impatien in Florida that isn’t watered daily is a dried up & soon to be dead New Guinea impatien. I never had any longer term luck with them (even with lots of attention) and now the only time i might buy one is if, say, i purchased one in lieu of fresh cut flowers...with the full knowledge that it sure is pretty for the short haul.

On the other hand, VINCA (aka periwinkle) will bloom its heart out in the Florida sun (or shade). They do get the occasional yellow leaf but what’s a tad of leaf tossing, right. They’re hearty and overall require very little attention other than to enjoy their vibrant colors - even the white ones are gorgeous (if you like white posies).


----------

